# What to do with my hand reared wood pigeon



## rach1978 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi am newly aquainted with pigeons after being presented with 2 nestlings by my young son around 6 weeks ago. They were found in a broken nest on the ground.
We managed to raise them and moved them into a cage in the garden. We are moving house in 2 weeks to a place which has a large chicken house and runs and so the plan was to take them with us and hopfully release.
Plans have been disrupted as one of them escaped 5 days ago and has not returned  on the advice of a rescue centre we released the 2nd bird, 30 hrs later he landed on my hand, hot tired and starving.
I now have him/her back in the cage but feel sorry for him being alone, I myself have cats and dogs so living loose in the house is not an option.
I don't know whether I should be releasing him or taking him to the chicken house as planned :/ He looks unsettled in the cage alone.
Any ideas tips would be great!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Moving this to another forum where you may be more apt to get helpful replies from folks who are familiar with wood pigeons.

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It is not a good idea to just release a hand raised bird which has learned no foraging and survival skills, alone into the 'wild'. As he is still young, it would be better for him to go to a pigeon friendly wildlife place who have others to be released together.

Whereabouts are you?


----------

